# How many Surf Fishing Rods do you Have?



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I am a bit of a tackle nut. About 40 Surf Rods. Does that sound like too much?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Geeze, and my wife thinks I am crazy and I only have six (a seventh will be born shortly).  

Have Jeep will travel.  

By the way Wilber, AI really is beautiful February and March, just a tad chilly. If Crabboy hadn't made his whimp comment about "cold weather" fishing and outfishing me 40 - 1, and anyone can catch a striper (basically saying it AIn't real fishing)personally I'd only drive the beach that time of year, stop and make a couple of casts maybe, but look and learn mostly.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

You beat me I have 10 but only two are new so I need to but somemore and of course I'll have to buy new reels to match.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

SEE, There's always room for Jello, er I mean a New Surf Combo.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Since I have only just started surf fishing this year, I only have a few. I think I have 6 now, but have only used 3 so far. I got a few new toys over the last month that I am dying to try out.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Anthony, that "Bigun" you got counts for two.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

Shag dog i think u have some sorta thing for me mentioning me in every single one of your posts...want me to send u a nude photo? >>>rofl! anyway i got 4 do 8-10' Ofshore Angler rods count as surf rods, cuz thats what i have.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Glad ya didn't ask how many I've bought in my feeshn' career. I have six primary,a backup for each and 4 ol'treasures.I'm always lookin fer sumpin that might work better though(and have my eye on two).........now dont ask about lures cause I gotem from the first one I bought.Never seen a lure I didnt like ...the R


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Am like Anthony just started surf in July '03, so far I have 2 12' and 1 7' boat rod and about 10 combo for fresh water fishing.

If I has 40 rods I be single and broke. 

Wilber you can a take a lot of kids fishing.

How many of those rods would you let a kids touch??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Lemme see.......

1-11ft tica
1-11'6 tica
1-12 ft OM
1-9 ft Team Diawa
1-8'6 Key largo trout rod(my all time favorite rod!)
1-7'6 Quantum(got her on sale @ SA,cork grip,nice and lite weight)
1-7ft Team Daiwa
1-7ft Penn 
1-7ft Shimano.
1-7ft ultra lite tackle Shimano rod(basically my bait rod)
Total:10 too many rods(that's what the misses calls them)


The 7 footers altenate as inshore boat rods,and rods that I take fishin @ piers(bottom fishing)and ledges(the Great Kneck Bridge).

So that's my inventory.But for reels...that's another post


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Thanks Guys* 

You make Me feel Soooo much more like a "Normal" person.

My girlfriend used to think I was Waaaay off the deep end with My tackle addiction.

Until I took Her along to fish the "Frank & Frans" tournament last fall.

After seeing some of the rigs on the beach that weekend, She now realizes that 12 or 15 surf sticks is a relatively conservative collection.

Now if I can just sell Her on the notion that 50 or 60 Shotguns are absolutely essential, My reputation will be saved.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

lmao smooth good one


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*You can only use three at a time...*

...at the most on the surf.

Use my 12' OM conventional, 12' Ugly conventional, 12' Ugly spinning, and 10' Ugly spinning (backup) when I fish the ocean. 

Of course, I always take my 9' jetty stick along and... next year (once I finish building it), my 10'6" metal slinging stick. 

..all the other rods (freshwater, musky, fly, ultralight, party boat, tuna sticks, etc.) stay home...

How many do you actually TAKE TO THE OCEAN TO FISH????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

THe most 4.....2 when I am not bottom fishing


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

3 i take to the beach....the only trouble is casting them all out without getting distracted when one gets an imediate bite..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm up to 17. Everytime I go to Hatt. my 6 tube rod rack is full an I usally fish 4 out of 6 of em.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

8 surf rods, 12 casting rods (freshwater) 28 reels, 300 fresh water lures. and more.
I did not buy all of this it was inherited when my dad (an avid bass fisherman) died.
Would you believe that none of it has been used sinc April of last year. Counting work, medical problems I havae not had th e time. Just remember two more months til spring.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Orest, I do take a lot of kid surf fishing. They can use any rod on the truck except MY Trout rod, all my kids have their own Trout rods and I have 3 loaners.

Nsearch, Nice start to a killer collection.

Smoothbore 54, We are normal.

Sandcrab, I agree. I never fish more than 2 rods, But you have to have a rod for everything. Thr rack on the truck holds 8 and I put 4 inside. Let me try to explain.

I have a rod that throws 8&bait perfectly, a rod for 5oz, 4oz. 3oz and 2oz. Then I have a Mirrolure rod, a half oz grub rod and a three quarter oz grub rod. In the 2 oz range I have a Team Daiwa 7 two handle and a one handle. In the 3oz range I have a metal rod and a bait rod and a lond distance 10 Interline. In the 4oz range Interline 11fter, Team Daiwa 11fter, a 10 that really likes 4 and a 5wiegh Team Daiwa 11fter for bigger baits.
Anyway, I won't go on, but you get the idea. Every rod does something perfectly, so, you gotta have them all.
OH, and don't forget the loaner rods for folks that you don't trust with the "good stuff".

Yes, it is important to have them all. At least I think so.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Wilber gald your kids go fishing you. 

My don't, I ask but no one wants to go. I bought them their own rod/reels. They use to fresh water fishing with me when they were younger; but now being 18 and 15 it's a different story. 

Oh well. 

My mom said she would go with me, the only problem is she lives in Michigan.

I us to go fishing with my dad every chance I got.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

12' Tica Cast
10' Tica Cast
9' Tica Cast
9' Tica Spin
8'6 BPS Salmon Rod (Trout rod for me)
8' Frank & Fran Special (Special cause Frank talked me into buying it)
7.5' BPS Cast
7' Silstar (the loaner rod)
and several more misc. 7' rods for inshore casting/plugging and bait rods
7' Beef Stick Boat
6 Sand spikes
5 Fillet/bait knives
4 tons of lead (not really, but it feels like it)
3 Tackle boxes
2 5 gallon buckets

and a striper fillet in my freezer.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

C2HaG....at least ya got a fillet in tha freezer....I just have the last of my frozen bunker and spot....sure hope the wife doesnt take a look......the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I second that R....All I have is Bunker and 1 saddly freezer burned mullet.......


Yeah I just blackened my last Striper Fillet on Tuesday.

I hope this NC trip,2morrow produces or its nuthin but Top Ramin and bunker head soup LOL


May the Fishing Gods smile upon us Tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

That's some good soup there. I think I've seen it in the Asian markets


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Orest*

I'm asian, and I think it's offensive. i have never seen bunker head in the soup. Salmon heads yes, but not bunker. LOL  

Reading everyone's post w/ their equipments make me so embarassed to post my stuffs up. I just started this surf thing last fall. There is still much too learn and casting an 12' is freaking hard.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

CrawFish no disrespect meant to you or anyone else; I was not thinking clearly.


Sorry.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

7' Dave Workman Kingfish Speicail
15' Silstar spinning
8' Shakespeare Big Water casting
7' Typhoon spinning
6' Spinfisher(used to make rods to match Penn reels, not very popular) spinning
7.5' Fishbonz spinning
7' FLW(Wal-Mart brand) casting

When I fish the ocean I take the first three for king/surf fishing and the Fishbonz & Typhoon for backup/loan/bottomrigging(if the king action is zero).

Wilbur/Anthony,
How big is this "Biggun"?

Crabby,
Not funny. Shaggy mentions you cause you've really pissed him off.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey wilber 40 rods is just a start, I can't count how many I have for salt and freash water don't have enough pinkies, half of my work room is just for fishing equipment. CrawFish hows it going long time no talk,hey don't be embarssed about what you have or don't have I was once like that,as the years go buy your equipment will grow and a 12'er is a peace of cake to throw you'll get the hang of it soon,we'll hook up soon and I'll try and take under my wing and teach you a thing or two,that's if it's ok with you. TRIGGER


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I have 1-7'
1-8'
1-10'
and the rod my wife likes to use....


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm relatively new at surfin and I "only" have 4 surf rods. There will definitely be more. I have innumerable fresh water rods including the first one I bought at Eckerds Drug store as a kid when we didn't have anywhere else in town to buy fishing rods. 

This thread naturally leads to another question. How do you store your equipment? I could definitely use some suggestions here.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Not enough!!!
I have 7 in the truck.
A couple for plugs and jigs and some for bait.
Plus a couple in the shed. 
A couple of fighting rods, plugging rods, misc spinning rods.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

*DONT DO LIKE ME!!!*

Flipped my buggy on the way to the beach, (rods on top).. and smashed all my rods an reels that I had collected forever.  Well its been a few years and Im back better than before. Thanks to tackle junkeys that must have the "latest, greatest" I have a couple of used customs and better reels.
I take
2 conventional heavers, a 12' an a 12'6" lamis
two spoon rods..8ft an9'
three 7' rods for baitfish, flounder an trout..

And take my word.. travel with the reels, INSIDE yer truck!


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

3 12' Ticas Spin
1 10' Tica Spin
2 8' Daiwa Spin 
1 8' Ugly Spin
2 7' Penn Slammers Spin
3 Kmart Specials


I still need to get a good "boat rod".


 Macman


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Wow, after reading the posts, that's some inventories most of ya'll have. All I have is 
2 12' OM
1 8' OM,
3 itti bitty Walmart specials.
What's funny was my wife looked at my inventory one day and said "Dear, I think you're nuts". My reply was, "We'll, sweetie pie, shall we take a look at you shoe rack?". Nuff said!!!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I hear ya Tunafish..........I can't have but a half dozen rods......but she can have 4 dozen shoes..........don't make any sense to me.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

And I hear you guys!!......man ,what is it with women and shoes.My wifes closet is loaded knee high and theres only seven days in a week.Maybe shes tryin to avoid stinky feet??I aint commenting any further  ....the R


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*lets see...*

1 allstar 1508
1 allstar 1509
1 allstar 1564
1 allstar 1064
1 breakaway 1066
2 breakaway 1449
1 12 ft ugly stick
1 12 ft okuma solaris
1 10ft st croix
1 11 ft diawa strike
about 10 freshwater outfits and 2 boat rods


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

i have 2 10's and an 8'. about to get another 8' for metals.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

I have "0" but am in the market to get one shortly. I either want a 10 or 12 footer and i want a spincast combo. Not looking to break the bank but i want one that will last. Any suggestions would be great. I'm trying to stay under $150 for the combo


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

Lets see

12 Ft Tica Spin
12 ft Tica Conv
11ft Tica Conv
10ft-6" Tica spin
9 ft Tica Spin
8ft Tica Spin
2 7ft trout rods
About 6 Bass Rods of assorted sizes.
9ft Eliminator Spin + 2 7ft wally world rods i use for catifishing at the dam.
My garage roof looks like a tackle shop, no wonder i'm broke.
Course i still have one rack left for the 12ft 6" Breakaway i spotted at BPS. Now i gotta figure out how to buy a $325 rod without the wife finding out.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

6-7 rods in the 10'-15' class and 6 freshwater rods. Use 5 at a time at the Tank, 2 for live lining, 2 bottom fishing and 1 for bait. minus the bait rod if the wife or Husky comes along. And gotta have FLF the so we can help each other if we get more than one hit at a time.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Fatback do as I did.. I gotmy wife interested in fishing and my hobbies and now I say "WE" need this and she says okay. She will fish all day, cook the fish and then refuses to eat any. zShrimp and crabs are great that I cannot figure yet.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey jcreamer,

Actually my girl loves to fish. She has her three rods and I have my six..........But I want more(diff rods for diff conditions, you know). Well, even if she sees me looking at a new outfit....I get "you DON'T need another fishing rod......you got enought allready......ya can't fish with but two at a time anyway. Then I get the "LOOK" and well, ya know. But for some reason, every now and again I seem to accidently close the car door on one or the reel seat breaks  ...and I gotta get a new one. So it ain't so bad.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay,
2 11' OM rated 5-10 ounces (tosses 6nbait best)
1 10' Master Spectra ? (gift, but nice) says 3/4 -3 but seems best at 4nbait.
1 9' Power Stick, need to learn pluggin and metal, but will toss 4nbait.
1 12' Terminator 1-6 and 4-6 is good.
1 8' 6" don't know the name purchased in late 60's, when we use to vacation three weeks down the ocean, hun, guess would have to be considered my "first" surf rod. Just can't get rid of it, yet haven't used it in years. Recued once ater married, and my wife never tried to "toss" it again.
1 11' plus Pinnacle Absolute convential, real to be determined with Sandcrab's help, hopefully delivered next week or so.

Mostly Okuma and penn reels.

Now winter on the rivers, 

1 4'6' ultralight (schweeet with winter pickeral, and greshwater bass fishing)
1 7' Zebco (last summer's vacation, just had to fish, so I bought one, and did the job).
1 5'9' Premier by ST. Croix with Shakespeare Axiom, great for pickeral and perch.
1 6' All Star with Shimano bantam 200A (need to learn to "toss" conventional).

Now, I look at you guys and say "what, my wife thinks I have enough?"

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey shaggy you could open up a small rod & reel shop with all you got.lol


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Thanks Guys*

I feel a lot better. I see I'm not the only tackle junkie.


----------



## bassscalper (Jan 2, 2004)

*surf rods*

I have about 12.


----------



## nnj surfcaster (Dec 17, 2003)

Tica 7' & tica 9' spinning

daiwa 9' spinning

penn 8' spinning

jarvis walker 10' conven

tica 10' conven on it's way.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

do 2 6' ugly sticks count as surf rods?


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

EEEEWWWW i feel like an underdog.....lol only have;

1- 9'om spinner with penn 5500
1- 12'OM with a 505


----------



## nnj surfcaster (Dec 17, 2003)

crabby, I'm sure some of the guys who wade in the gulf up to their wastes fish'n for red and weakies do. So I would say yeah.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I had to count them cause I really did not know. I got 12 at home, 4 that I leave at my brother-in-laws house in OK for fishing in Texas and 4 more that I loan to friends when they need them. I have at least 50 reels counting freshwater stuff. Some of them are 30 years old and I could still fish with them if I needed to. I am always buying and selling on Ebay so the numbers change from time to time. 
Oh I have been know to fish with four bait rods at one time if things are slow and I am not crowding anybody. 

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Hmmmmm..........*

Some of ya'll say ya got 4 or 5 and I 'm thinking [email protected] I "am" a tackle ho with 15 and 5 that I need to back up this year.

But then I see where some of us have 40 are more and don't feel so bad  

UPDATE: went back in the man cave and counted instead of guessing.. Theres 23 Rods 26 reels 6 Tackle boxes, Waders, Rain suit, 150qt,54qt.48qt,25qt coolers (no wonder I get the look when I start showing her new gear I gotta have  )

><))))*>


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*I have too many*

2 Conventional Oceanmasters 10',12'
3 Ticas 7'Spinner,10'conentional,12'x Heavy Spinner
4 Diawa Elliminators 9',10'11',13'
4 St Croix Surf Series 7',(2)8 1/2',10'
1 GLoomis 11'
9' Ugly Stick
3 Quantamn Blue Runners 6'6",8',9'
1 10' Solaras Spinners
3 Ugly Stick Lites 6',(1) med 6'6",medhvy6'6"

Salmon Rods

8'6"Ugly Stick
8'6"Browning
8'6"St Croix Wild River

many more aucumulated over a 6 yr period but lost count.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Conventional
2-136 Lami Fiberglass “Blackie” and “Ol’ Yaller”
Lami Fiberglass 11’ (1st blank I bought to build a rod) 
BigStick #1
BigStick #3 trimmed back 4”
Zippie Quatra T
OutCast 1625
GLoomis 1448
BreakAway 1509
BreakAway 1418 
2 – BreakAway 1266s
BreakAway 1265
Sage 8’ – bought as a blem & my favorite flounder rod.

Spinners
Conflex 12’ Spin
Tica 11’ Spin
Tica 9’ Spin
Tica 8’ Spin (Tica s are for Ms BW & kids) 
Team Daiwa 9’ Spin
Team Diawa 8’ Spin
Lamiglass 9’ Spin

6 or so 7-8’ trout rods in conventional & spinning.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey HP, how do you like the 7' Ticas is it a good rod for throwing metal and what weight does it throw(1-3oz.) med. or med/heavy. Thinking about getten one. TRIGGER


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Don't know about the 7' but the 9' is a very, very nice rod for throwing 1-3 oz and has the backbone to make it a nice fat albert rod.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Way too many for my needs hence I'm selling them. I say a dozen that can be used in the bay and 8 more for freshwater. Some of you guys have more rods than most stores


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

zziplex dream machine sport-1
zziplex dream machine-1
zziplex quattro-1
zziplex quattro sport-14'-1
zziplex powertex bass-2
zziplex straight 8-2
zziplex V-max F-1-1
zziplex V-max F-2-1
zziplex F-zero-2
zziplex t-zero-1
zziplex XTR-1
zziplex zero plus (old bullit, more carbon smaller dia. butt)-1
century WR-300-1
century carbon-metal-1
Greys PZ match-1
diawa team x inline- 1
Big surf stick complete series
dad's split bamboo rods, homemade vintage late 40's-early 50's.
And who knows how many more in the attic. But I did cut back on my golf game many years ago. And now that I think about it fishing is more expensive. Until the exchange rate drops considerablity, these will not be added to anytime soon.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

my backroom is so messed up right now. i'll know as soon as i clean it up. 18-20 or so and about 8 blanks i haven't built yet. i have no idea why i have them, so don't ask.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

It tosses 1-2oz lures fine;Its a med/hvy 3/4-3oz rated.I even throw 1/2oz lures on it and get by,but 1-2oz lures work best.I like to use it at Kent Narrows and the Tank.Its perfect for 1-2oz metals.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see...*



markedwards said:


> *1 allstar 1508
> 1 allstar 1509
> 1 allstar 1564
> 1 allstar 1064
> ...


 Mark,are you familiar with the OLE BREAKAWAY 1509(not the new one that is super "topheavy")? If so,is it compairable with that allstar??


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

In my opinin, you never can have to many fishing poles


----------

